# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool_2022.11.30.0 Released Update Auto.

## mohamed73

*UnlockTool_2022.11.30.0 Released Update Auto.*    *Android and ios functions improved*    *APPLE*  - Improved bypass frp mtp for all brands open browser.
 - Fix read account id, phone number, email....ramdisk   - Add read ios version through diagnostics    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Video UnlockTool*  Video Xiaomi Qualcomm Sideload Disable Micloud
 Video Xiaomi Erase FRP With Sideload   *All functions UnlockTool video tutorial* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *LINK DOWNLOAD TOOL*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

